# My Advice for a Leaky Gas/Flatal Incontinence Sufferer



## Erasmus 1 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've had this problem for a couple of years and so I thought I should share what has worked for me.

1) Avoid Trigger Foods. Everybody's trigger foods are different, but its important to have the discipline to avoid them. When you're symptoms flare up, think about what you ate that caused It and perhaps keep a food diary documenting all the foods you should avoid.

2)Take a strong probiotic (50 billion CFU or more). You should find these in little refrigerators in a pharmacy .The probiotics you find on the shelf I found were pretty useless. The brand I used was "Renew Life".

3) Oregano Oil Capsules 5 - 6 times a day. This has really helped a lot. (The brand I use is called "Joy of the Mountains")

4) If a doctor and a gastroenterologist have not helped you, visit a naturopath ( preferably one with a medical background).

5)Don't lose hope. Life will always be imperfect and you will always have problems. If this problem were solved you would be focussed on another one a week later. Focus on all the good things in your life and contemplate the lives of the many people who are less fortunate than you are. Pray and be grateful to God for your life and what you have. Savour all the joys in your life, however small they may be.

"Now may the Lord of peace Himself give you peace at all times and in every way." 2 Thessalonians 3:16


----------

